# We Wish you a Creepy Christmas



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Maybe I am the only one who never waits till Christmas to open gifts, We open them on Christmas Eve night, Christmas day is the time to play with your new toys! but I'm hoping I'm not the only haunter who gets Halloween themed Christmas gifts. So, what did you get?!

I got,

1: A light up hanging mummy(almost as tall as me!*about 5ft*)
2: one of those tombstone sets, 24 pieces!
3: two fog machines, and fog juice!
4: a grave escape type light up corpse(called "Marcus the Carcass")
5: a grave escape type light up skelly
6: a plastic door panel of a grim reaper who's is motion activated, the eyes light up and he screams.
7: glow in the dark Halloween themed pillow cases(I got a Halloween themed quilt for my birthday back in September, so it's perfect! I think I'll redecorate my bedroom to a more Halloween style!)
8: a bunch of Halloween themed table cloths.
9: a "musical" strobe light that flashes multiple colors, and plays sound(which can be turned off if preferred to just have lights)
10:a ton of "fright" tape
11: a "Head Dropper" which looks like Marilyn Manson.
12: a "magic mirror" not sure what it does, the batterys are dead, so well have to wait till we can buy some to find out."

I also got some non-halloween themed gifts, money(totaling 60$) and around 230 stereo views(an antique form of entertainment, pictures that look 3D when viewed through a special lens called a stereo viewer or stereoscope*has nothing to do with music*) and a 4gig media card for my camcorder.

So I had an awesome holiday, family, gifts, good food, lots of sugar, cute dogs that belonged to my cousins, and all around a great holiday! Bring on June! I need warmth in order to build props!!!!!!! I'm tired of 30 degrees Fahrenheit being considered "Warm"

So how was/is your holiday? get any awesome gifts?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, you really scored. All I got was a crummy pearl necklace. Just kidding, I love my pearl necklace. Hubby totaly suprised me. When my mother died this spring all the daughters wanted a pearl necklace. I let my two sisters have them cause I didn't want to fight. So hubby bought me one for being so nice. We open the rest of the gifts tomorrow. Still hoping for a little scare among them.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow.. you absolutely scored!! Congrats on the loot (grinch green with jealousy  )


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah! I love Christmas! Fun, fun, fun! I would set up a miniature haunt with my Christmas gifts, but my mom says the backyard is too wet, and neighbors can see the front yard, and apparently setting up Halloween props in December is not only seen as strange, but offensive. And she doesn't want to upset the neighbors. 

I still have a giant sparkly rope spider web in the Japanese maple tree in the middle of our front yard, that hasn't offended anyone, though people have noticed it. Since the tree has lost it's leaves for the year the spider web is pretty obvious. I'm leaving it up in hopes it might snow one day and then I can take a pretty picture. No one has said anything bad about it though. People who know me know I'm into Halloween, and people who don't quickly find out. 
I am the one of course, who walked about 2 and a half miles through town from a garage sale to home, carrying a 6 foot scarecrow over my shoulder. lol.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

GC I use to open my gifts on Christmas Eve because we celebrated at my Grandma's house, but she passed away so now we open our presents on Christmas Day. Anyway you must of been a good girl because Santa brought you some really cool stuff! My daughter is doing so well shopping for me on the Holidays. She isn't into Halloween like I am, but she sure knows how to shop for items I love. She gave me the coolest grim reaper clock that has a skeleton hanging where the pendulum goes. It also has a black light that lights up. I love it! I also got a skull that is a fountain and another skull that is a candle from my ex. He also gave me a Dremel tool. I've been wanting one of those for a long time. I also have to give a special thanks to two members of this forum for such a thoughtful gift that I received for Christmas. It was a very cool pumpkin lantern and Margarita Mix with supplies to make a kick ass Margarita. Thank you so much Karou and Terrormaster.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

You really scored! The only thing I got for Hannukah was HP6 movie from my friend. From family, I got 24 hours of blissfull alone time. Still I wish I could have gotten some other stuff...like clock motors or maybe a gift certificate from Lowes...oh, well.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ooooOOOOoooo that clock sounds really cool JG!!! 


Archivist, I still haven't seen hp 6, which is quite strange because it's my favorite out the book series.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh gosh, did you luck out! All that Halloween stuff AND 230 stereo views. Nice score!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Well, just to let you know GC, the movie BARELY touches what was covered in the book. If it wasn't for the graphics and that Emma Watson and Bonnie Wright are really hot, it would be the worst movie of the series so far!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Slop*

We adopted an Underbiter named: *Slop*










A very wonderful friend (Ghoul Friday) created her!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great gifts, Gothic and Joisey! So lovely you have family and friends that know your addiction

Scareme, so sorry about that pearly necklace - what a letdown that must have been

IMU, Slop is adorable!

Along with Home Depot gift cards (which are. of course, automatically Halloween gifts), we got a few other creepy things which I will put in the next post since I have smilies in this one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here we go:

Dave the Dead Winter Reaper and Christmas gremlin:










A gargoyle and Guide to Gargoyles of the Washington National Cathedral:










A hot foam cutter:










Don't have a picture, but there is a new bat ornament now for our tree as well.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's the bat oriment Roxy got me.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm glad you guys had nice holiday celebrations! We had a good one, crazy hectic, but good! I got lots of great stuff. Sadly, my family seems to think that Halloween items as Christmas gifts just isn't "right"... I begged, begged, begged hubby to build me an fcg board for Christmas, I already made the ghost. And I mean BEGGED, even offered several *bribes* ... no dice. He did give me some really nice gifts though, I'm not complaining. We had fun watching the kids open their gifts, that's my favorite part!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Archivist said:


> You really scored! The only thing I got for Hannukah was HP6 movie from my friend. From family, I got 24 hours of blissfull alone time. Still I wish I could have gotten some other stuff...like clock motors or maybe a gift certificate from Lowes...oh, well.


I thought Hannukah was supposed to be a little gift every night for eight days - somebody slacked on you

When I was a kid, I remember feeling so wistful because my little Jewish friends got eight days of gifts. They envied their Christian friends because they got a whole bunch on one night. I have friends now that combine both traditions - their kids think it's the coolest thing ever

The public grade school I went to in California was great because we got to learn about all the holidays, regardless of what religion it was for. I even used to know all the words to the dreidel song


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy forgot to mention she also got a bag of flower for her next papier-mache project.  :googly:


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

that first post was easily manipulated to fit the 12 days of christmas,the way i read it. Interesting


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

I tend to get more Halloween stuff for my September birthday, though the family didn't disappoint this year at Christmas.


A large light up Vampire Mickey Mouse figure
The Nightmare Before Christmas Monopoly
2 foot black tinsel tree for year round Halloween tree


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, great gifts everybody...unfortunatly none of my family or friends think that a Halloween realated gift is appropriate for a Christmas present so once again I got nothing. But I'm not complaining, the gifts I did receive were very satisfactory...actually I think this was the 1st Christmas were I didn't open a present and have to quick put on a fake smile while wondering WTF were they thinking:googly:
Oh my older brother did buy me Halloween movies 2,3,4 &5 however, this was actually not a gift, he was simply replacing 4 movies he had borrowed from me over a year ago and never returned.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I got three more Halloween prints from a local artist to add to my collection. I actually got to meet him in person. He told me he has three new ones coming out this year.
I got The Bell Ringer, King of the Sacrecrows and The Pumpkin Patch.:smoking:

http://www.eeriepa.com/home/


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

fick209 said:


> ...actually I think this was the 1st Christmas were I didn't open a present and have to quick put on a fake smile while wondering WTF were they thinking:googly:


LOL! You're _sooo _not alone.

GothicCandle, your haul sounds great. And if you want to trade your stereo views (which I enjoyed as a kid - egad, I'm an antique!) for some bright blue socks from Norway with Vikings embroidered on the side, just let me know.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

halloween and horror related gifts:

evil dead 2
the thing on blu-ray ( to go with my new blu-ray player gift)
fright night
the blob
alien quadrilogy box set
all three extended lotr box sets

Ken Banks sculpting tools set


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> I got three more Halloween prints from a local artist to add to my collection. I actually got to meet him in person. He told me he has three new ones coming out this year.
> I got The Bell Ringer, King of the Sacrecrows and The Pumpkin Patch.:smoking:
> 
> http://www.eeriepa.com/home/


Cool jdubbya! thanks for introducing me to a new halloween artist!

I did not get anything 1031 related for Christmas but That is not a problem I still had - (am having) a great season! I do not have to go back to work till 8:00am Jan 5th!!! 
Cheers all! All the best of the Seasonl!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

IMU said:


> We adopted an Underbiter named: *Slop*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I miss a link? I want to see Slop! I love the Underbiters.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I got a sewing machine for my prop building and I got skull lounge pants


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I know this is a little late...been without a computer for a while until I can afford to get the internet turned back on..lol. Anyway, I got a new soldering iron, a gallon of black paint, a projector for my yard to do either the zombies walking through the yard or for the drive-in, some cool Halloween books-Skeleton Shake, Who Will you Meet on Scary Street and an awesome book called "It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like Zombies-A Book of Zombie Christmas Carols" which is AWESOME, and some misc. small stuff. I know there was something else, but being a week and a half ago, I can't remember it..lol...you know I can't remember things that long ago! And, I got a set of awesome candlesticks from Kaoru and Terrormaster. Thank you SO MUCH...they will be great in our B&B!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Sorry Rev!*

You should be able to view her now! 



Revenant said:


> Did I miss a link? I want to see Slop! I love the Underbiters.


----------



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

Very late reply, but I hope everyone had a great holiday. Best wishes to everyone this new year.
-SPFX


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I got two nice checks from the relatives, which I already lost. PLEASE KILL ME NOW.
And I don't think I have ever spent the money I get for gifts on ME...it always goes for gas money, tater tots, bread, rock salt, etc....(sigh). I should have stayed single: woulda had more money....


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I got a dremel set. The tombstone ideas are dancing in my head!!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> I got two nice checks from the relatives, which I already lost. PLEASE KILL ME NOW.
> And I don't think I have ever spent the money I get for gifts on ME...it always goes for gas money, tater tots, bread, rock salt, etc....(sigh). I should have stayed single: woulda had more money....


I hear ya! We usually use ours to finish up our Christmas shopping.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

My wife got me a Univeral Horror calendar, and for my bday my sister got me a remote control zombie from Archie McPhee.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

late late late, lol, but eh, i had such computer issues thew video wouldn't load so, now i have a new one yay. So there's most of the christmas gifts I got. I filmed that the day of.


----------

